# Gettin Sump In Cabinet



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi people been a few years since I was last here.
Now this is the problem I've got.had my tank for 9 years now it's 1070 litres I've always used canister filters.
Time to get a sump up and running. I have to get the sump in the cabinet but I have a brace in the centre of the cupboard. It's a custom cabinet do you think it would be wise to cut this brace out to fit sump in.
Or should I cut a hole in the side


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

There are a few ways to go about it.... you DONT want to permanently remove that center brace, especially with a tank full of water on it.

Personally I would just drain the tank and drop it in from the top of the stand if possible, if not remove the brace and get it back in place before filling the tank up. Cutting out the end would be a last resort, as it will leave an ugly hole in your stand.

If you dont want to drain the tank, you could use two smaller sumps that fit through the door and connect them with a bulkhead or two. I have used a cardboard template in the past to figure out just how big of a sump i can fit.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

I do think about putting a hole in the top. Maybe that would be the better choice. I have a 36x12x18 in the cupboard but after I wider tank and not as tall. So that it then sump in through the top. What soulful suggest leave a 2" ledge or lip all the way round or bigger.


----------

